# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد وأضرار حزام شد البطن الحراري

## mohamed73

حزام شد البطن الحراري يلجأ له العديد من الأشخاص الذين يعانون من السمنة في منطقة البطن، و خاصة النساء بعد الولادة حيث  تعاني النساء في هذه المرحلة من بروز في منطقة البطن، و هذا الحزام يتم  لبسه تحت الملابس و التحرك بصورة طبيعية بدون أن يلاحظه أحد.*فوائد حزام شد البطن الحراري*1- من الممكن لبسه تحت الملابس و ممارسة  الأنشطة اليومية بصورة طبيعية دون أن يلاحظ أي شخص وجوده، و هو متوفر و  سعره رخيص و سهل الحصول عليه، كما من الممكن تغيير مقاسه ليتناسب مع محيط  الخصر.2- يعطي شكل جمالي للشخص عند إرتدائه، فهو يقوم بشد ترهلات البطن و يظهر البطن ملساء دون ترهلات أو بروز، و هو ما يساعد في تحسين الحالة النفسية للشخص، حيث أن ترهلات منطقة البطن تتسبب في عقدة لكثيرين.3- يساعد كثيرا في حرق الدهون كما يساعد  في إنقاص الوزن الزائد بالتدريج، فحزام شد البطن الحراري يتضمن مغناطيس  يساعد في زيادة سرعة حرق الدهون و تحويل الدهون إلى طاقة، و بالتالي يساهم  في إنقاص الوزن.4- مفيد جدا للظهر و للعمود الفقري، فهو يساهم في علاج إعوجاج العمود الفقري، و يعمل على الحد من الآلام الناتجة عن مشاكل في الظهر و آلام الفقرات.5- يتيح لمن يرتديه الفرصة كي يرتدي  الملابس التي يحبها و التي قد تكون ضيقة عليه بدونها، و يجعل المظهر  الخارجي أفضل بكثير، مع العلم أنه لابد من المداومة على ممارسة الرياضة و  خاصة عند إرتداء حزام شد البطن الحراري، حيث يساعد على جعل المظهر الخارجي  أفضل كما يساعد في نحت الجسم بشكل طبيعي و دائم ومع الوقت لن تكون في حاجة  لإرتداء الحزام.6- مفيد جدا و فعال في شد ترهلات البطن  التي تظهر عند السيدات بعد الولادة، فبعد الولادة يبدأ الجسم في العودة إلى  طبيعته، و بالتالي تبدأ الترهلات في الظهور و إرتداء الحزام يساعد في شد  هذه الترهلات.7- يساعد في جعل رحم المرأة يعود لمكانه الطبيعي بعد عمليات الولادة.8- يساعد في التقليل من إحتباس السوائل الذي تصاب به الكثير من السيدات و خاصة في فترة الحمل و بعد الولادة.9- عندما ترتديه السيدة و هي ترضع مولودها يساعدها كي تجلس في وضعية سليمة لا تضر بعمودها الفقري.10- يساعد في جعل من يرتديه يشعر بالثقة  في النفس و يرفع كثيرا من معنوياته، لما لها من تأثير في تحسين المظهر  الخارجي، و بالتالي يقوم الشخص بواجباته على أحسن وجه.*أضرار حزام شد البطن الحراري*1- يضر بعضلات البطن و يعمل على إضعافها و هذا بسبب إعاقة حركة العضلات بسبب إرتدائه و هذا لفترة طويلة خلال اليوم.2- يتسبب إرتدائه بإستمرار لجعل المثانة تهبط لأسفل نتيجة لما له من ضغط شديد على منطقة البطن.3- لابد من لبسه أسفل ملابس ثقيلة و غير  شفافة، لأنه لو تم لبسه أسفل ملابس رقيقة سوف يكون ظاهر لمن حولك، و قد  يراه البعض مما يتسبب في حرج شديد.4- في حالات الولادة القيصرية قد يسبب إرتدائه خطورة على المرأة. 5- حتى يؤدي إرتدائه لنتائج فعالة لابد من أن تحسن إختيار المقاس، و هو الأمر الذي من الممكن أن يكون صعب. 6- إرتدائه لفترات طويلة من الممكن أن يتسبب في طفح جلدي، أو مشاكل في الكلية، كما أنه من الممكن أن يتسبب في ألم كبير.7- قد يسبب ضغط على الرئتين و بالتالي ينتج عن ذلك صعوبة في التنفس.8- قد يتسبب لمن يرتديه لفترات طويلة  بجفاف شديد في الجسم، لأنه يعمل على رفع درجة حرارة الجسم و بالتالي يزيد  من التعرق، مما يزيد من إحتمال إصابة الجسم بالجفاف.9- بالرغم من أنه يساعد في إنقاص الوزن و لكن هذا النقصان يكون بصورة مؤقتة، و سرعان ما سيعود الوزن الزائد مرة أخرى.10- الضغط الشديد على منطقة البطن الناتج عن إرتداء الحزام من الممكن أن يتسبب في إصابة من يرتديه بالإمساك.

----------

